# nginx-devel 1.5.2



## wkaha (Jul 11, 2013)

I am trying to update nginx-devel from 1.5.1 to 1.5.2.


```
make config
make
```

I get the error message and I have no idea where to find more information.


```
root@...:/usr/ports/www/nginx-devel # make
===>  nginx-devel-1.5.2 update require.
*** [all] Error code 1
```

Then I've deinstalled the existing installation with the same result.

I am running 

```
FreeBSD uvz 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jun 17 11:42:37 UTC 2013     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Thanks for your time. Help is very welcome.


----------



## wkaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Meanwhile I've tried also running *P*assenger 4.0.8 with *A*pache[1]. I found a*n* error description that points in _the_[2] direction _of_ freebsd[3] FreeBSD's gcc libstdc++[4]*.*[5]

http://code.google.com/p/phusion-passenger/issues/detail?id=888
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-toolchain/2013-January/000692.html


-- 
Moderation:
[1] Proper writing style for names and brands: http://goo.gl/kbGmI
[2] Proper use of the article [the|a|an]: http://goo.gl/cV45Q | http://goo.gl/V3P51
[3] It's 'FreeBSD', no exceptions: http://goo.gl/6uijQ
[4] Format (all) path/file/device/program/variable/function names: http://goo.gl/SBF0D
[5] Proper punctuation: http://goo.gl/H3Ex9 | http://goo.gl/7gvAr | http://goo.gl/thfkR


----------

